
How to Argue for a Wealth Tax - fortran77
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/10/how-to-argue-for-a-wealth-tax.html
======
artfulhippo
Tyler Cowen, big business booster extraordinaire, is concern trolling.

He calls this type of writing “Straussian” — It’s not meant to be taken
literally, it’s a kind of intentional obfuscation.

Is this political message allowed? If someone posted a pro-Warren piece it
would be flagged and removed.

